# lockup up 2.7T need help!!!



## junkjetta (Oct 23, 2002)

i have recently acquired a '03 A6 2.7T but it seems that the motor is locked up from the car sitting for 2 years. Ran and drove great before. any advice would be greatly appreciated.....


----------

